# 1989 JD 1050 gauges



## Scott1050 (Jun 11, 2020)

Hey guys and gals. I just acquired a 1050 and the fuel and tach gauges are gone. Does anyone know where to purchase those at? 
thanks so much for your time


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

https://www.wengers.com/fuel-gauge-ch13273.html
These guys had a tach, but it's sold! May want to inquire about the fuel gauge and put your name in for a tach !?!


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Go to the "Dismantled Machine" section of tractorhouse.com and search for a John Deere 1050 tractor. There are 47 each JD 1050's listed in salvage. Good luck.


----------



## Scott1050 (Jun 11, 2020)

pogobill said:


> https://www.wengers.com/fuel-gauge-ch13273.html
> These guys had a tach, but it's sold! May want to inquire about the fuel gauge and put your name in for a tach !?!


Thank you


----------

